# Free Printable Yarn Stash Labels



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

These are wonderful! I am going to use these for both labeling left over or cone yarn and to track my stash!

I hope you find them useful!

http://thehappylivingshop.com/blog/?page_id=305

Sheree


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is a link to free project cards too.

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/other/free-project-cards/34939


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, very handy. :thumbup:


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

you are more than welcome!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

slnovak said:


> Here is a link to free project cards too.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/other/free-project-cards/34939


Thanks for the link on the project cards too!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thx


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, and I thought the best I could do was put similar weights of yarn in a huge zip bag! Thanks!


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Laughing out loud! Too funny Joyceln!

I use those huge bags for works in progress and love them!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have four+ large plastic cotainers full of yarn. They are only marked by the weight of yarn. I'll have to go something this year tosearate it out.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

tried to download, but the file is damaged, anyone else have problems


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I experimented with the project cards and they print perfectly onto the 10/sheet blank business cards. Sometimes you can find these in expensively at Michaels in clearance or with a coupon.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks these are great.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank You!! Perhaps I can now start putting some order to my large stash and sort for projects. You are a life saver.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, I just printed the labels on card stock.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks those are great :thumbup:


----------

